# NYC - Squats



## JackieChonk (Apr 8, 2012)

Well a female friend and I have been recently kicked out of our homes. Would anyone know where a good place to squat for a while in NYC? if not NYC, maybe jersey? I'm assuming Manhattan is a fuck no since OWS and shit. Brooklyn is the new manhattan so every other building is being destroyed every other day. Bronx and Queens the best bets? Well thanks for your help. And if anyone would want to meet up, that'd be awesome! I'm fairly shy but I'll try to keep in conversation, my friend will do most of the talking, I'll just chime in with a joke here and there.


----------

